# Grass Shrimp/Minnows for Yellow Perch



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

Where can I buy either or? I tried Bass Pro Shops for Grass Shrimp, but they are out.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

http://home.comcast.net/~clydessportshop/


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

Catch your own!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

kayak456 said:


> Catch your own!


How do you propose we catch grass shrimp this time of year?


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

:--| Was thinking the same thing.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Dicks had some grass shrimp


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

I am catching grass shrimp where I live in the south river, they are there.


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

kayak456 said:


> I am catching grass shrimp where I live in the south river, they are there.


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

Just go in the after noon where it's shallow and sunny and they should be there


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

kayak456 said:


> I am catching grass shrimp where I live in the south river, they are there.


I never tried netting them this time of year. Guess I'll dig out my bait net and see if there's any around the pilings of my dock without falling in. Thanks for this tip Yak.


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

You can always come to the Maryland Kayak Fishing Flee Market this Sat. and get a few of my custom tied Grass Shrimp or Glass Minnows. 
Look for Grady-Black


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

There is one in Essex also right


----------



## FISHHUNTER (Apr 22, 2009)

Grady-Black check PM


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

kayak456 said:


> There is one in Essex also right


I'm not sure Andrew, but this one is: 
The Maryland Kayak Fishing Flea Market and will be held at the Lake Shore Vol. Fire Dept in Pasadena, Md. this Saturday from 8 - 2pm.
Its the one Tom puts together for Heroes On the Water, from the snaggedline site..
GB


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

Grady-Black said:


> I'm not sure Andrew, but this one is:
> The Maryland Kayak Fishing Flea Market and will be held at the Lake Shore Vol. Fire Dept in Pasadena, Md. this Saturday from 8 - 2pm.
> Its the one Tom puts together for Heroes On the Water, from the snaggedline site..
> GB


Ok thanks

I forgot about that one, I'll go to it after Essex flea market


----------



## Thunderchild (Nov 29, 2010)

Grady-Black said:


> You can always come to the Maryland Kayak Fishing Flee Market this Sat. and get a few of my custom tied Grass Shrimp or Glass Minnows.
> Look for Grady-Black
> 
> View attachment 11664
> View attachment 11663


Those are sweet! I may see you there and get some.


----------

